# Key Post: Hotel reviews website?



## bluebean (15 Jun 2004)

Hi there, 

Does anyone know of a good + reliable hotel review website, that covers hotels worldwide?

Thanks.


----------



## icantbelieveitstaken (15 Jun 2004)

*Re: Hotel reviews website?*

I use this one for sun holidays in europe


----------



## Mikeyboy (15 Jun 2004)

*site*

You'll find that most of the reviews from the above site, are take from the original, and BEST!:

www.holidaytruths.co.uk/

They're very helpful there.


----------



## Dunners (15 Jun 2004)

*Holiday websites*

You can also try www.tripadvisor.co.uk - very good reviews from people living in and visiting foreign countries.
Dunners


----------



## thevictim (15 Jun 2004)

*I've used it myself.*

www.hotelclub.net


----------



## sueellen (15 Jun 2004)

*Re: Hotel reviews website?*

Some of the links mentioned here  may have reviews on hotels also.


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Jun 2004)

*Re: Hotel reviews website?*

Think I saw it mentioned here before but one I found to be excellent was Venere.com


----------

